# Send me somewhere interesting please



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2006)

Hello.

I live outside Nottingham. It is boring here. I do not like it. I very much like taking pictures, but there are simply none to take. I have bicycled all around this pancake landscape for 600 miles and seen precisely nothing of interest, and this has made me truly glum. Here is my little blue glum face:  

I have a day off tomorrow, but bugger all to do with it. To illustrate this problem in all its depressing glory, I currently plan *to take the train to Cleethorpes*. Please help me find an exciting alternative, before I decide to invest my efforts in something less depressing, such as hibernation.

I don't care what it is, just as long as it's accessible via train and/or bike, and as long as there's something interesting to see there - nature, architecture, I care not. I used to enjoy going to random places from Manchester, but that's because I grew up in the region so had a pretty good idea what might be scenic/interesting without actually having to go there first. Now I have no clue whatsoever. Even worse, getting anywhere obvious apart from London seems to take forever - e.g. five hours to Wales!

Yours,

Mr. Glum


----------



## trashpony (Sep 3, 2006)

How much time would you like to spend travelling?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2006)

Two hours to get somewhere is about my limit I reckon. So far I've found that gets me to about Leeds, London, Boston or Stoke on Trent, which isn't that spectacular when you look at a big map of the place. You can get [directly] North/South fast from here because of the main line, but anywhere else and you've got trouble.

Preferably less, though!


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

York


----------



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2006)

York's about do-able - 2hrs. I may end up there.


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 3, 2006)

Why go to Cleethorpes when you have to go past Lincoln to get there? I'm guessing the train goes through Lincoln. 
The cathedral there is really cool, and there is incredibly steep hills you can walk up and if you like gaming there are a few games shops  Think some of the pubs were a bit pricey though.

There's loads of places you could visit from Nottingham. If I knew which hospital he was in I'd say you could go and spit at my mother's ex for me. He's down there somewhere.


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

Have you been to Aston Hall yet?


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

You should be able to get to the Peak District fairly easily?


Edit:  Yes, the Transpeak bus service runs every hour from Nottingham, cheap too 


Edit#2: Have a look at the pictures gallery on here - not pancake like


----------



## Mallard (Sep 3, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> You should be able to get to the Peak District fairly easily?
> 
> 
> Edit:  Yes, the Transpeak bus service runs every hour from Nottingham, cheap too



Indeed and hardly 'pancake' like. Ashbourne's a good place to start you can cycle through Dovedale or there's a nice run around Cromford. Alternatively Matlock's popular or even the Tissington trail.

In Notts you could cycle through Lowdham then to Hoveringham by the river through Caythorpe etc. It's a nice run. If west of the city there's pleasant walks/cycles through Strelley village.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2006)

Matlock's probably a good one, I might go and investigate that.

What's all this walking malarkey though? 

I haven't been around the north side of the city, or in fact much of the city itself. I'm in Beeston so I tend to go either east to East Bridgford and then down to Melton (50 miles), or the other way to the power station and back via Kegworth (30 round trip). You have to admit, there's bugger all out there!


----------



## Mallard (Sep 3, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Matlock's probably a good one, I might go and investigate that.
> 
> What's all this walking malarkey though?
> 
> I haven't been around the north side of the city, or in fact much of the city itself. I'm in Beeston so I tend to go either east to East Bridgford and then down to Melton (50 miles), or the other way to the power station and back via Kegworth (30 round trip). You have to admit, there's bugger all out there!



That is the duller side of the city generally. Don't see the Beeston attraction The Victoria aside. Decent village runs and it's hillier north side. If your in to sites or stones you could go to:- http://www.derbyphotos.co.uk/areas_p_z/stanton_moor.htm

Nice run out and Arbor Low is nearby and impressive.


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

You must have been to Sherwood   I don't like this website design much but the interactive map is great.


----------



## Mallard (Sep 3, 2006)

Second that. Both Clumber and Rufford north of the city are large 'country parks'. Some folks like the Vale of Belvoir out your way but you'll think it's too flat despite castle and a few decent pubs. Newstead Abbey's within cycling distance. Head north out of the city and follow signs for Ravenshead.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2006)

Ace, cheers. I'll give all this a go - going to need some new maps too I suspect. Not bothered about hills themselves, just anything that's not miles and miles of fields or at best a lake, surrounded by fields.

I think I just don't like the countryside  Found plenty of decent enough bike routes, that's no problem, just nothing in particular to see there.


----------



## Mallard (Sep 3, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Ace, cheers. I'll give all this a go - going to need some new maps too I suspect. Not bothered about hills themselves, just anything that's not miles and miles of fields or at best a lake, surrounded by fields.
> 
> I think I just don't like the countryside  Found plenty of decent enough bike routes, that's no problem, just nothing in particular to see there.



A pleasure mauvais. There's a lot about that's not that well publicised. Tourist information behind The Council House is actually quite good for info/maps and cycle/walk books as is Waterstones just behind it.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2006)

Aye, I think I need something like that to figure out what there is, so I'll pay them a visit too. Having a better idea of what I actually _want _might help as well!


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

No problem mauvais. FWIW I really enjoyed visiting Nottingham although I had the advantage of staying with folks out in the sticks a bit who were able to show me the interesting parts.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 4, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I have a day off tomorrow, but bugger all to do with it. To illustrate this problem in all its depressing glory, I currently plan *to take the train to Cleethorpes*. Please help me find an exciting alternative, before I decide to invest my efforts in something less depressing, such as hibernation.



Plenty to photograph on the way there, as well as a stop in Lincoln

The surreal juxtaposition of the Victorian masterpiece that is Grimsby Dock Tower with the reality of the rest of the town.

Take your bike and either go a few miles inland from Grimsby to Caister and the Wolds, or head along the coast from Cleethorpes to the dunes of the unspoiled coast.


----------

